# Maxtor one-touch Vista drivers?



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I have 2 Maxtor one touch Firewire external drives which I want to use in windows vista 64 Bit. But when I connect them Vista tells me it needs a 1394 storage driver and it doesn't have any. I've looked online and it says that I can use "Maxtor 1394 Storage Front Panel 1.1.0.1 driver" but all download links doesn't work and the maxtor/seagate site doesn't have it anymore apparently.

Anyone have any idea how to get it to work? Will it even work under Vista 64 bit?

Thanks


----------



## valery59 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 Maxtor one touch Firewire external drives which I want to use in windows vista 64 Bit. download links doesn't work and the maxtor/seagate site doesn't have it anymore apparently.

Anyone have any idea how to get it to work? Will it even work under Vista 64 bit?

Thanks


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Try the link at the bottom of these posts. I think it is what you are after
http://forums.seagate.com/stx/board/message?board.id=onetouch&message.id=5650


----------



## Mafelix (Dec 30, 2007)

Doesn't solve the 64 Bit issue.

Using Win 7 now and Still same issue. I guess that's maxtor for you for backing up thier product. This has been a problem since 2005 with 64bit systems.


----------

